# Cat shows in london?



## anna-coco2009

i'm trying to find any cat shows in london. i would love to go and have a look around before embanking on taking coco.

She has cat flu so am i better to stay away from the show till she is better because i would not want to pass it on to any other cats.

Can a human pass it on to cats???

thanks Anna


----------



## Biawhiska

i don't know. i doubt it. just wear clean clothes you've not held her in before you go. 

no cat shows in london but some near by:

21st march surrey & sussex show in woking, surrey

28th march cam cats in hertfordshire

11th april essex cat club in braintree

30th may breed 32 (lots of siamese) in bracknell berkshire

13th june london cat club in woking surrey again

20th june sca, lots of siamese, milton keynes


----------



## anna-coco2009

Biawhiska said:


> i don't know. i doubt it. just wear clean clothes you've not held her in before you go.
> 
> no cat shows in london but some near by:
> 
> 21st march surrey & sussex show in woking, surrey
> 
> 28th march cam cats in hertfordshire
> 
> 11th april essex cat club in braintree
> 
> 30th may breed 32 (lots of siamese) in bracknell berkshire
> 
> 13th june london cat club in woking surrey again
> 
> 20th june sca, lots of siamese, milton keynes


the one on the 21st march would be good, how do i find out the details of how to go?

thanks for your help.

Anna


----------



## Biawhiska

The following link is for the show's Website: Surrey and Sussex Cat Association

and this is the address of where the Show is:

Woking Leisure Centre, Kingfield Road, Woking, Surrey, GU21 6YL

You can usually visit between 12:30pm & 5pm, though the show may finish earlier so best to get there as soon as you can.

It is an All Breed show. Entrance is usually around £2 - £2.50


----------



## Vixxen

no idea if you can pass it on but go and have a look, theres a few in london


----------



## anna-coco2009

yeah thank i will!


----------

